# Windows 7 wont recognize monitor correctly



## Nibblersmeal (Jan 28, 2010)

So I fixed all of my problems, but there's still one major problem. I cannot get my monitor to be recognized by Windows 7 and I cannot get it to display at its full resolution. 

The Monitor (a brand new purchase) is connected through the GEFORCE 9800 GT Video Card via a VGA Cord that is plugged into the computer via a DVI->VGA converter because I cannot get a picture to show up any other way. The DVI cable does not bring a picture to the computer. Via the VGA cord, I can only reach a resolution of 1600x1200, and that doesn't even work when I try it. The native resolution of my monitor is 1920x1080 and that's what I want to view it at, but neither the Nvidia control center or Windows display options even show that as an option. 

In my device manager it says "Non-PNP Monitor" two times and does not recognize that it's an LG. I have installed the most up-to-date drivers for my Video Card (went on the website last night) and TRIED to install the drivers for the monitor but the computer doesn't think it needs new drivers. What can I do to enable my monitor to work again?

The details of my computer:
- LG W2253TQ-PF Monitor (LG Flatron)
- HP Pavilion Elite d5100t ATX PC
- Windows 7 Home Premium Edition
- Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Quad processor Q9300 (2.5GHz)
- 4GB DDR2-800MHz dual channel SDRAM (4x1024)
- 1GB NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT [2 DVI, HDMI adapter]
- Seagate-Barracuda 1TB Internal Serial ATA Hard Drive 
- Wireless-N LAN card
- Blu-ray player & SuperMulti DVD burner
- 16x max. DVD-ROM
- 15-in-1 memory card reader, 2 USB, 1394, audio, video (for TV Tuner)
- Dual (2) TV tuners, dual format ATSC-NTSC, PVR, 1 FM tuner, remote
- Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
- Microsoft(R) Works 9.0
- Norton Internet Security(TM) 2009 - 15 month
- HP keyboard and HP optical mouse
- 500 GB 7200 rpm HP Personal Media Drive with bay


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are Win7 drivers on the LG website: http://www.lge.com/us/support/produ...stomerModelCode=W2253TQ-PF&initialTab=drivers


----------

